# Radio-réveil iPod



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Janvier 2009)

Bonsoir,

J'ai acheté ce radio-réveil qui m'a été vendu comme compatible avec l'iPod Touch 2. J'ai essayé de faire charger mon iPod dont la batterie était totalement à plat. Mais au bout de 3 heures, elle était toujours à plat (là, je le fais chargé branché sur mon Mac). 

Où est le problème ?


----------



## fandipod (11 Janvier 2009)

Je te conseille de ramener ta station d'accueil et d'en acheté une autre... J'ai une superbe station d'accueil à te proposer : http://www.macway.com/fr/product/6504/xtrememac-luna-radio-reveil-pour-ipod-et-iphone.html

Je dispose de cette station d'accueil et elle est vraiment performante... Et elle prend en charge les ipod touch V2!!!

Bonne journée


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Janvier 2009)

Merci. 

C'est ce que j'ai fait. De toutes façons elle était défectueuse (recharge de l'iPod ne marchait pas). En plus, elle ne me convient pas. Donc je l'aurai ramené de toutes façons.

2 questions sur le Luna :

- est-ce qu'il permet la recharge de l'iPod ?
- est-ce que la télécommande permet de naviguer dans ses listes de lecture sur l'iPod ou faut-il naviguer au doigt sur l'écran ?


----------



## fandipod (12 Janvier 2009)

Alors la Luna recharge sans aucun problème l'ipod... Tu peux naviguer entre les listes de lecture mais par contre tu ne peux pas naviguer dans les différents artistes..;

Je te conseille vivement cette station d'accueil.

Bonne soirée


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Janvier 2009)

Merci


----------



## fandipod (12 Janvier 2009)

Tu l'achètes ou pas?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Janvier 2009)

Je vais voir.

Encore merci pour l'info.


----------



## VFred (13 Janvier 2009)

Je confirme que le Luna est un magnifique produit.
Ca fait 1 an et demi que je l'ai (acheté beaucoup plus cher) et j'en suis pleinement satisfait.

Ce modèle est beaucoup plus design et original que la dernière version (en noir)


----------



## fandipod (13 Janvier 2009)

Je trouve que cette station d'accueil fourni un très bon niveau sonore et que le prix ne vaut vraiment pas le coup de se priver....


----------

